# أين اجد Pic بالمنطقه الشرقيه



## Al_Ghamdi (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بحثت عن Pic ببعض محلات الأكترونيات بالمنطقه الشرقيه بالخبر ومنها مجداف ولكن لم اجدها
إلا عند المهندسون العرب وتحتاج لعمل طلب يصل بعد اربعه اسابيع وبسعر غالي جدا ( 50 ريال لل 16f84) فهل هناك من يعرف اين يمكنني ان اجدها بالمنطقه الشرقيه وبسعر مقبول

وشكراً


----------



## Al_Ghamdi (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مو معقول يا اخوان
اول ما احتاج مساعده منكم ما احصل ولا رد


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا حقاً مستعجب أرى الكثير ممن يقومون بزيارة هذا الموضوع, ولا أجد من يفيد أخانا الغامدي
يا أخواني الكرام كل من يعرف أماكن بيع Microcontroller Pic أن يقوم بذكرها
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي​


----------



## Al_Ghamdi (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخ احمد
واتمنى ان القا المساعده من الأخرين


----------



## Ahmed_eng (29 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا من مصر
ولا أعرف ماكنها الا بمصر و ثمنه)20 جنيه) للpic 16f84a
لو يوجد طريقة أبعتها لك فى البلد اللى انت فيها أخبرنى و أنت قاعد فين؟


----------



## Al_Ghamdi (1 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخ احمد 
حصلت محل في مدينه الخبر بعد لف ودوران رغم ان اسعاره عاليه 
وحاليا ساقوم بطلب بعض القطع عن طريق النت


----------

